# AMT .380 Backup FTF



## rfbonny (Sep 12, 2009)

I recently purchased an AMT .380 Backup SAO pistol, which is no longer in production. I also purchased some High-Standard magazines (they bought out AMT a few years ago) for their current DAO .380 backup (a current version of the pistol), which High Standard told me were the same for both pistols.

I've been to the range twice, and each time the pistol fired the first cartridge after loading just fine, but jammed on the second shot.

I was using Remington FMJ .380 ammunition.

Any suggestions? I've sent it to the gunsmith, but he may refuse to work on it because of its age. I really like the little pistol, and hope I can salvage it. Maybe the magazine did it? Anybody know what to do if it is the magazine (like where and how much to file, etc)?

Or, does anyone have experience with polishing the ramp, etc?

Thanks,

rfbonny


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I would first suggest a very thorough clean and lube of the gun. Since you've already sent it off to a gun smith, hopefully he will do that first. 

If it still gives you trouble, try another brand of ammo. Your gun might just be picky about what it likes to eat.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Polishing the feed ramp and barrel hood is pretty easy to do at home, although a reasonably good gunsmith will do a better job than you can.
That would be my first choice of potential remedy.
Next would come the magazines' feed lips, and that is very definitely a job for a superior _pistol_smith.

I didn't know that AMT made a "SAO" .380 Backup.
Do you mean "SA," or "single-action"?
Please explain.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Steve M1911A1

Steve I think he is saying SAO "single action only" - I've seen that term used a lot in describing the mouse guns.

I could be wrong though.

:smt1099


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

dondavis3 said:


> ...I think he is saying SAO "single action only" - I've seen that term used a lot in describing the mouse guns...


I think that you are correct. My "question" was an attempt to offer him a gentle correction.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Opps sorry - I thought you had to know that :anim_lol:

:smt1099


----------

